# Remove Google Ads in Mozilla Firefox



## raj14 (Oct 30, 2005)

Although, Common Ads can be removed from Firefox Using AdBlock Extension, there's nothing availble to actually remove those Google Text Framed Ads we see, you can always Right click and Block, but that's a  temporary  solution, here's How you can Get rid of those ads for once and for all! 
Tools You Need:
Mozilla Firefox Browser
ChromeEdit Extension For Firefox
Download and Install ChromEdit, which let's you Edit User Files, Restart Firefox, and Open ChromEdit
*img474.imageshack.us/img474/8174/ffc9392b7jh.th.jpg
Go to userContent.css and add the following Code: 

```
/* Block Ads v.2004-06-12 by Neil Jenkins
   Portions of this ruleset are derived from the ad blocking css by Joe Francis at:
   *www.floppymoose.com/
   Some code also contributed by Mike Hokenson:
   *www.gozer.org/mozilla/ad_blocking
*/

iframe[width="120"][height="600"], a img[width="120"][height="600"],
iframe[width="125"][height="600"], a img[width="125"][height="600"],
iframe[width="150"][height="100"], a img[width="150"][height="100"],
iframe[width="150"][height="600"], a img[width="150"][height="600"],
iframe[width="160"][height="600"], a img[width="160"][height="600"],
iframe[width="300"][height="250"], a img[width="300"][height="250"],
iframe[width="336"][height="280"], a img[width="336"][height="280"],
iframe[width="468"][height="60"],  a img[width="468"][height="60"],
iframe[width="470"][height="62"],  a img[width="470"][height="62"],
iframe[width="728"][height="90"],  a img[width="728"][height="90"],
iframe[width="730"][height="92"],  a img[width="730"][height="92"],
iframe[width="600"][height="120"], object[width="125"][height="300"],
iframe[width="180"][height="150"],
iframe[src*="/ad-"],
iframe[src*="/ad."],
iframe[src*="/ad/"],
iframe[src*="/ad_"],
iframe[src*="/adframe"],
iframe[src*="/ads"],
iframe[src*="/adv"],
iframe[src*="/adx"],
iframe[src*=".ad"],
iframe[src*="_Banner"],
iframe[src*="BET365"],
iframe[src*="/click"],
iframe[src*="?click"],
iframe[src*="googlesyndication"],
iframe[src*="promos"],
iframe[name="bsadframe"],
iframe[id="adFrame"],
iframe[id="splashFrame"],
img[src*="/ad-"],
img[src*="/ad."],
img[src*="/ad/"],
img[src*="/ad_"],
img[src*="/ads"],
img[src*="/adv"],
img[src*="/adx"],
img[src*=".ad"],
img[src*="_ad_"],
img[src*="/click"],
img[src*="?click"],
img[src*="Editorial_Promos"],
img[src*="/toms_skyscraper_"],
img[src$="images/logos/amazon_international.gif"],
img[src*="freshmeat.net/button.gif"],
img[src*="pic.geocities.com/images/"],
img[src*="i.imdb.com/Vpics/"],
img[src*="i.imdb.com/Photos/CMSIcons"],
img[src*="i.imdb.com/Icons/apix/"],
img[src*="i.imdb.com/Icons/kpix/"],
img[src*="i.imdb.com/apix/"],
img[src*="sportsbybrooks.com/farkbutton.gif"],
img[alt*="advert"],
img[alt*="Click Here To Visit Our Sponsor"],
img[alt*="Sponsored Links"],
img[name="fixedSpImg"],
a:link[href*="/ad-"] img,
a:link[href*="/ad."] img,
a:link[href*="/ad/"] img,
a:link[href*="/ad_"] img,
a:link[href*="/ads"] img,
a:link[href*="/adv"] img,
a:link[href*="/adx"] img,
a:link[href*=".ad"] img,
a:link[href*="/banner"] img,
a:link[href*="/click.cgi"] img,
a:link[href*="/clickcgi?"] img,
a:link[href*="/clickover"] img,
a:link[href*="/clickthr"] img,
a:link[href*="/click-"] img,
a:link[href*="=click"] img,
a:link[href*="?click"] img,
a:link[href*="/A="] img,
table table table[width="346"][height="280"],
table[class="metatable"],
table[id="RefAd"],
table[cellspacing="0"][width="160"][height="329"][bgcolor="#000000"],
table[cellpadding="5"][width="150"][style="border: 1px dashed rgb(221, 170, 170); background-color: rgb(236, 248, 255);"],
table[border="0"][height="600"][width="120"],
table[height="90"][cellspacing="0"][cellpadding="0"][width="728"][border="0"],
table[border="0"][cellpadding="3"][cellspacing="0"][height="40"][width="100%"],
table[border="0"][cellpadding="0"][cellspacing="4"][align="right"][width="20%"],
table[border="2"] td[valign="top"][bgcolor="#ffffff"] table[width="138"],
table[border="0"][cellpadding="1"][cellspacing="0"][width="626"][bgcolor="#6699cc"],
table[bordercolor="red"][height="225"][cellspacing="0"][cellpadding="0"][width="190"][bgcolor="white"][border="0"],
table[width="336"][border="0"][cellspacing="0"][cellpadding="0"][align="right"][style="margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 10px;"],
table[width="770"][border="0"] tr[valign="top"]
td[width="160"],
td[class="cnnNavAd"],
td[class="RHBarBody"],
td[class="sl-table"],
td[style="border-bottom: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204); padding: 7px 3px; background-color: rgb(255, 254, 249);"],
td span[class="aoltextad"],
form[name="frmLargeForm"],
form[action*="click_lx.cgi"],
form[action^="*rd.yahoo.com/"],
form[action=""][name$="SoapCity"],
form[action=""][name^="728x90"],
form[action=""][name^="300x250"],
form[method="get"][action*="martindale"][name="MDH"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][src*="_Banner"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][src*="/ad"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*="/ad"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][src*=".ad"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*=".ad"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][src*="?click"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*="?click"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][src*="/click"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*="/click"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*="promos"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*="=click"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*="redirect"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][href*="/A="],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][name*="advert"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][name*="banner"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][width="728"][height="90"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][width="468"][height="60"],
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][width="467"][height="63"],
div[id="adstrip"],
div[id*="advert"],
div[id="dropin"],
div[id="dwindow"],
div[id="dcv_EchangeLay"],
div[id="mntl"],
div[id*="popup"],
div[id="quack"],
div[id="splashLayer"],
div[id*="sponsor"],
div[id="yschsec"],
div[class="ovt"],
div#contextualLinks,
div[style="border: 1px solid rgb(221, 221, 221); padding: 5px; background-color: rgb(255, 255, 255);"],
object[id="widgeth"],
*[class="ad"],
*[class*="eSext"],
*[name*="klipad"],
*[style*="/ads/"],
*[id*="popover_"],
*[src*="120x80"],
*[src*="140x"],
*[src*="?ad"],
*[src*="-ad-"],
*[src*="/adimage"],
*[src*="/adimg"],
*[src*="advert"],
*[src*="=click"],
*[src*="banners."],
*[src*="banner_ads"],
*[src*="/images/dinkus/more-arrow-lo.gif"],
*[src*="/javaImages/ec/"],
*[src*="/offer"],
*[src*="/puffboxes/"],
*[src*="/sponsors/"],
*[src*="_sponsor_"],
*[src*="/us.yimg.com/a/ya"],
*[src*=".adbutler.de"],
*[src*=".nedstatbasic.net"],
*[src*=".tradedoubler.com"],
*[src*=".travelocity./Sponsor_gifs/"],
*[src*="a.consumer.net"],
*[src*="bannermania.nom.pl"],
*[src*="cash4banner.com"],
*[src*="crazypopups.com"],
*[src*="hit-now.com"],
*[src*="hitbox.com"],
*[src*="img.thebugs.ws"],
*[src*="kinghost.com/ban/"],
*[src*="klipmart"],
*[src*="popupad.net/ats/"],
*[src*="public"][src*="ad"],
*[src*="/publicidad/"],
*[src*="qkimg.net"],
*[src*="qksrv.net"],
*[src*="rcm-images.amazon.com"],
*[src*="rcm.amazon.com"],
*[src*="salon.com/Creatives"],
*[src*="sexcounter."],
*[src*="sideads/"],
*[src*="statse.webtrendslive.com"],
*[href*="logging.to"],
*[href*="/referral/"],
*[href*="tryaol"],
*[href*="websponsors"],
*[src*="banman.asp"],
*[href*="banman.asp"],
*[src*="bannerman"],
*[href*="bannerman"],
*[src*="?banner"],
*[href*="?banner"],
*[src*="/banner/"],
*[href*="/banner/"],
*[src*="/jump/"],
*[href*="/jump/"],
*[src*="adfarm"],
*[href*="adfarm"],
*[src*="advertising.com"],
*[href*="advertising.com"],
*[src*="ar.atwola.com"],
*[href*="ar.atwola.com"],
*[src*="atdmt.com"],
*[href*="atdmt.com"],
*[src*="bluestreak.com"],
*[href*="bluestreak.com"],
*[src*="clickxchange.com"],
*[href*="clickxchange.com"],
*[src*="doubleclick"],
*[href*="doubleclick"],
*[src*="falkag.net"],
*[href*="falkag.net"],
*[src*="fastclick.com"],
*[href*="fastclick.com"],
*[src*="mediaplex"],
*[href*="mediaplex"],
*[src*="netdirect.nl"],
*[href*="netdirect.nl"],
*[src*="spinbox."],
*[href*="spinbox."],
*[src*="tradedoubler.com"],
*[href*="tradedoubler.com"],
*[src*="transfer.go"],
*[href*="transfer.go"],
*[src*=".tribalfusion"],
*[href*=".tribalfusion"],
*[src*="valueclick"],
*[href*="valueclick"],
*[src*="*216.92.211.171/"],
*[href*="*216.92.211.171/"],
*[src*="*216.92.21.16/"],
*[href*="*216.92.21.16/"] {
        display: none !important;
}

img[src*=".advance"],
img[src*="/click_"],
img[src*="/cnn/images/clickability/"],
img[src*="/logo2.m"],
img[src$="/banners/com000.jpg"],
a:link[href*=".add"] img,
a:link[href*="admin"] img,
a:link[href*="adobe"] img,
a:link[href*=".adp"] img,
a:link[href*="/advance"] img,
a:link[href*="click.mp3"] img,
a:link[href*="/imgres?imgurl="] img,
a:link[href*=":head"] img,
a:link[href*="*nettracker."] img,
embed[type="application/x-shockwave-flash"][src*="gallery"] {
        display: inline !important;
}
#rh table[class=â€?metatableâ€?]{display: none !important;}
#rh div[class=â€?câ€?] {display: none !important;}
```

Click On Save, and Close ChromEdit; Restart Firefox. Now you won't see those pesky Google ads again! 
Firefox BEFORE Google Ad Hack:
*img473.imageshack.us/img473/5968/untitled1vw.th.jpg

Firefox AFTER Google Hack:
*img497.imageshack.us/img497/8364/aftergh3eu.th.jpg

it's Really worth it considering, the page layout gets much cleaner after the hack.
PS: It removes Framed Yahoo! Ads as well, but not the Sidebar ons on Geocities Website.

Enjoy!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't remove google ads cause if I visit a website or blog frequently, then I like to help the creators of that site and click on some ads...

not saying this is a bad job or anything. Pretty neat.


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 30, 2005)

CUSTOMIZE GOOGLE extension already ahs this option, anyways nice job man


----------



## raj14 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thx m8.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 31, 2005)

What .. ?? So much editing ..? 
Just block this file : 

```
*pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js
```
to block Google Ads ..
To block Yahoo Ads, block this : 

```
*ypn-js.overture.com/partner/js/ypn.js
```


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 31, 2005)

You all are hurting Adsense users here. We earn only little from those ads and you want to blobk them also. Actually Google or Yahoo! Ads never hinder your browsing. Its the big banners or popups which hinder browsing as the ad hovering on top of Digit Forum with DAJ_Glass Theme.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 31, 2005)

That annoying HP Notebook Ad? I blocked it with Ad Block!   I surf Ad Free! Make my Connection Uncapped and i'll Love Ads!


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 31, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> You all are hurting Adsense users here. We earn only little from those ads and you want to blobk them also. Actually Google or Yahoo! Ads never hinder your browsing.




But these ads increasing the time taken to load the page


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 1, 2005)

No ... The time taken to download the page wont change if you remove ads .. Your browser makes the changes when its rendering the page and not when downloading the source .. So source will be downloaded but it wont be displayed .. 
Although you can notice the increased speed because most of the ads are on thirdparty servers and as these ad server links are omitted in displaying, the images arent loaded ...  So it saves you bandwidth but not so much download time ..


----------



## raj14 (Nov 1, 2005)

In Any Case, the Frame Ads are too lite to make a big diffrence to browsing. it's really for those, who think they Screw up the Page Layout, which they do.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 1, 2005)

i don like this... 
i myself use adsense and also help good sites by clikin on their google ads


----------



## SystemError (Nov 3, 2005)

i guess navjotsingh shd take a look at this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19082&highlight=adblock

and now tell me who did not want ads in the first place...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 3, 2005)

Good research work. How much time you wasted on that? I asked that question because i was writing a guide and was researching on a good ad blocker software for ie and other browsers as well. I always support adsense ads and they never compromise on net perf.

I have no ad blocker softwares installed. Also Forum is a community and there should be no question of earning money out of it. I have my forum also and never put ads on it.


----------



## SystemError (Nov 3, 2005)

i did not waste any time....thnx to search i got it in 5 mins actually was lookin for adblock lists... 
also if ur so bothered by the ads on this forum change the forum theme simple ....the ads dont work on all the themes......and btw even adsense ads r ads....... not sum entertainment


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

hmm good one there.

But truely I would dis-encourage this tuorial

becoz it can be Bad for me


----------

